# Quelle pile pour Macintosh Classic ?



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour !

Je sais, les modos vont crier "Et la fonction rechercher ????!!   "  Oui, oui, je m'en suis servi !!

Mais voilà mon problème : J'ai un Macintosh Classic 1 ( _xo; civic_ ) qui perd toutes ces données de PRAM. Je me dis PILLE .

Ok : Tout le monde dit qu'il faut mettre une pile au Lithium de 3,6 V 2AA dans ce genre de machine. Pourquoi pas.
Mais moi, dans mon Macintosh Classic 1; j'ai une pile de 3,5 V (Oui, j'ai bien écris trois virgule cinq volts) au lithium, de référence LSL 3 et fabriqué par SAFT.

Alors, je fait quoi moi ???? Vous avez une idée? Je risque pas de faire péter mon Classic si je lui met 3,6v dans le 'chool ?  :rose: :rose: :hein: 

Et quel magasin en ligne me permet de commander ça ?  

Merci


----------



## Langellier (19 Septembre 2006)

MacTracker indique pour le mac classic :  "3,6 volts Lithium".


----------



## Piyo (20 Septembre 2006)

Une pile de 3,6v dans un compartiment de 3,5v ne risque pas de faire une surcharge.
C'est peut un compartiment de 3,6v qui a une pile de 3,5v.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Septembre 2006)

Langellier a dit:


> MacTracker indique pour le mac classic :  "3,6 volts Lithium".


Oui ! J'ai déjà bien regardé ! Merci quand même 



Piyo a dit:


> C'est *PLUTÔT* un compartiment de 3,6v qui a une pile de 3,5v.


Si c'est ça que tu veut dire, alors MERCI BEAUCOUP pour l'info !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Septembre 2006)

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de celle-ci ? 

http://www.ruedespiles.com/pile-ls1....html?osCsid=457c3c55054557708f24b074d67217dc


----------



## Piyo (22 Septembre 2006)

C'est une bonne affaire.


----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de celle-ci ?
> 
> http://www.ruedespiles.com/pile-ls1....html?osCsid=457c3c55054557708f24b074d67217dc



Ah, moi j'ai compris que c'est 10 pour une pile. 9,26 (par pile) si tu en achète 5. 8,25 (par pile) si tu en achète 15, etc

Edit
J'ai fait une simulation pour voir, et 5 piles coûtent 46,30 :mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Septembre 2006)

Merci ! Je la prend !  ... et je vous dis le Classic explose   (  )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Septembre 2006)

C'est PARFAIT !!!

Mon mac &#224; retrouv&#233; la m&#233;moire !!! (enfin... la PRAM )

En plus l'horloge c'est remise en route !  (Depuis que la pile &#233;tait totalement morte, les secondes refusaient de d&#233;filer, m&#234;me lorsque le Mac &#233;tait allum&#233...

Reste plus qu'&#224; r&#233;parer le lecteur de disquette.... 

Bye, merci &#224; tous !


----------

